# curl-7.19.7_1 installation problem



## jaymax (Jan 20, 2010)

Running- 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0
Attempting to install curl-7.19.7_1 

Output ==>

```
curl-7.19.7_1 does not support both c-ares and IPv6 - disable one of them.
```

Which one is advisable to disable ? and how should it be performed? 
Oddly enough, pkg_info does not show any IPv6 or c-ares packages registered as installed.

```
# pkg_info | grep -i IPv6
# pkg_info | grep IPv6
# pkg_info | grep c-ares
```

Thanks!


----------



## crsd (Jan 20, 2010)

Run `# make config -C /usr/ports/ftp/curl` and deselect one of mentioned options.


----------

